# missouri river



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

when you guys planning on fishing on the missouri river, whould like to get out here somtime soon and just wonder what time would be best.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The river is pretty good up here on the ND side. We were out yesterday and there is some decent fish in the holes. Mostly males but a couple chubby females. It should only get better through the rest of the month.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Jordan64_24 said:


> when you guys planning on fishing on the missouri river, whould like to get out here somtime soon and just wonder what time would be best.


Three weeks ago and it was cold... Head west young man.


----------

